# Webster Man Donates $6M For New Police Station



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

WEBSTER (CBS) - A Webster man is stunning his 
hometown with his generosity. Retired Commerce 
Insurance CEO Gerald Fels and his wife have donated 
$6 million to the town of Webster for a new police station. 
The current station is in disrepair, but the town doesn't 
have the money to build a new one. 
Sgt. Rodney Budrow says, "It blew my mind away. 
This was built for five to ten guys, we have 30 officers, 
this is going to be a big morale boost."

Full Story:
Webster Man Donates $6M For New Police Station CBS Boston - News, Sports, Weather, Traffic and Boston's Best


----------



## 263FPD (Oct 29, 2004)

Must be nice to work where people like you and care.


----------



## rg1283 (Sep 14, 2005)

The Fells are awesome. They played a big roll in finding commerce insurance company (now owned by the spanish I think which saved webster from totally going down the toliet. That current condemned building is an eye sore across from the town hall and is embarrassing.


----------



## niteowl1970 (Jul 7, 2009)

263FPD said:


> Must be nice to work where people like you and care.


I'm sure the liberal trolls will lament that he should of donated the money to social programs that help drug addicts and illegal aliens help turn their lives around by giving out handouts.


----------



## Hush (Feb 1, 2009)

Pretty expensive way to avoid getting a ticket.


----------



## TRPDiesel (Nov 28, 2008)

Hush said:


> Pretty expensive way to avoid getting a ticket.


If you got 6 million to toss around I am sure he could care less about a ticket... 
Any way you look at it, its a hell of a nice gesture.


----------



## Eagle13 (Jun 12, 2008)

263FPD said:


> Must be nice to work where people like you and care.


And have a millionaire in town who cares.


----------



## Mass (Jan 21, 2006)

That's awesome!


----------



## 263FPD (Oct 29, 2004)

Hush said:


> Pretty expensive way to avoid getting a ticket.


Dude, you are already jaded. That comes with at least two years on the job. Wait, be patient, you will be salty enough when the time comes.:wink_smile:


----------



## Hush (Feb 1, 2009)

It was a flip remark, but that kind of generosity is almost too much for words. Its shouldnt be so rare to see citizens step up and give back, with the amount of wealth in this country, but this is a truly grand gesture.


----------



## cc3915 (Mar 26, 2004)

Hush said:


> It was a flip remark, but that kind of generosity is almost too much for words. Its shouldnt be so rare to see citizens step up and give back, with the amount of wealth in this country, but this is a truly grand gesture.


I got a chuckle out of it, but I have to agree it was a little on the salty side. :teeth_smile:


----------



## 8MORE (Nov 25, 2008)

niteowl1970 said:


> I'm sure the liberal trolls will lament that he should of donated the money to social programs that help drug addicts and illegal aliens help turn their lives around by giving out handouts.


Let them bitch. If they do, call the cells "transitional housing".


----------

